# How to price a boat



## Keyframe42 (Aug 24, 2020)

I am trying to figure out the price range for specific types of boats. I know a lot will vary by location, seller and condition but still is there any decent resource?


----------



## p1l0t (Jul 22, 2020)

Yeah just search the ones that are for sale/sold. It will give you a general idea of what people are asking* for them. If it's been on the market for years... they want too much. If it's gone before you could even make an offer or inquire about it, it was priced too low. Of course there are lots of considerations like what is included, the condition, etc.. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

Keyframe42 said:


> I am trying to figure out the price range for specific types of boats. I know a lot will vary by location, seller and condition but still is there any decent resource?


There is a resource of recently sold boats available to boat brokers but it is meaningless. A boat is only worth what the buyer is willing to pay. Economy and condition is everything. During a recession boats are being being 'given away.' Condition is everything a boat going for $70k is not worth $5k if has been neglected.

What kind of boat are you looking for? Budget?


----------



## Keyframe42 (Aug 24, 2020)

Probably under 26ft, older or basically my beater boat to learn on around 5 to 6 thou after repairs...hull, rigging, rudder and sails in good condition in that order, and a full or fin keel... no catalina 22s


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

Keyframe42 said:


> Probably under 26ft, older or basically my beater boat to learn on around 5 to 6 thou after repairs...hull, rigging, rudder and sails in good condition in that order, and a full or fin keel... no catalina 22s


At that price/size the boat is worth whatever the buyer is willing to pay for it no resource for this because prices can be free to $10k. If the price and condition appears good buy it because it won't last more than a week on the market.

Based on the boat you describe it will need a slip, so can you afford $5k or more a year to keep it insured and in a slip? If the boat is in the water and you are a newbie expect to pay a grand or so to get the boat surveyed or else you may buy a boat with more issue than you can afford to fix.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

A boat to learn on that you know you may bang up a bit, is a great idea. Just be careful in the "beater" market. Aesthetic issues are fine. However, boats that size are often several thousand dollars. If they turn out to need standing rigging, sails, an outboard, or worse, have any hull or keel issues, they could cost more to fix than you paid for the boat. Educate yourself well on what you're looking for or pay someone to help.


----------



## Keyframe42 (Aug 24, 2020)

I have Don Casey's inspecting the aging sailboat but I am not sure I still might get a surveyor... I feel like it would be easy for me to miss hull. Keel or rigging issues


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

I was noticing in the other thread the OP was looking at boats ~20 ft range.

In the 20 ft size range, I do beleive one could get a pretty decent boat for that money. As you get up into the 26 ft range the odds of finding a boat in good condition will be reduced.


----------



## ThereYouAre (Sep 21, 2016)

The seller's brokers provided me with a list of recently sold boats for whatever models I was looking at. Like has been stated this is of limited value as it depends on the condition of any particular boat. Also with a low production boat some of these sales went back 5 years or more.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

In this area people are literally giving away boats in the 22 to 30 foot range that are in sailing condition and with working motors. But these will never be boats in perfect condition. If you go in knowing that you might dump a $1-3,000 into the boat and own it for a 1-5 years and then end up maybe giving it away, that is one thing. It is not the worst way to go. You will learn a lot about sailing and owning a boat that will inform your decision on the next boat. It would make sense to bring along someone who is an experienced sailor and knows enough to tell whether the boat in question is a decent design and in essentially workable condition. 

Jeff


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

Keyframe42 said:


> I have Don Casey's inspecting the aging sailboat but I am not sure I still might get a surveyor... I feel like it would be easy for me to miss hull. Keel or rigging issues


That book will help you decide to go further with making a decision to move on to another boat or hire a surveyor. Most all my boats have been trailerable centerboard boats so I have not had to hire a surveyor except for a larger boat I was a partner in. After getting a survey for insurance we found other "issues" we did not even know about that had to be addressed to be insurable.

While a boat in the 25 foot range is very nice for sailing and sleeping aboard. The cost of something smaller and trailerable will cut your variable cost ownership costs to a fraction of a boat in a slip.


----------



## Keyframe42 (Aug 24, 2020)

jephotog said:


> That book will help you decide to go further with making a decision to move on to another boat or hire a surveyor. Most all my boats have been trailerable centerboard boats so I have not had to hire a surveyor except for a larger boat I was a partner in. After getting a survey for insurance we found other "issues" we did not even know about that had to be addressed to be insurable.
> 
> While a boat in the 25 foot range is very nice for sailing and sleeping aboard. The cost of something smaller and trailerable will cut your variable cost ownership costs to a fraction of a boat in a slip.


 That was my first rational thought about boat owning,( i will skip my early dreams of sailing the world with my rock band/scientist friends partying) but I live in a townhouse with an HOA, sooo I cannot store it here, when I looked at storage in this area, it is actually cheaper at some marinas, then my car only tows about 1000 lbs and add in time to get it and launch it, just putting it in the water seems a better idea. Then I am also hoping a marina will provide some opportunity to talk to other boat owners face to face. I am still thinking something trailer-able but only try different waters. I am also shying away from centerboards and lighter swing keels but is the stability as much of an issue as i scared it will be in the bay.

So i guess the follow up question is, what variable costs? If storage is say 150-200 per month and i can find a marina in that range, is there some other costs I am missing, i know being in the water is wear and tear on but is that a lot? Am I missing something?


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

Keyframe42 said:


> So i guess the follow up question is, what variable costs? If storage is say 150-200 per month and i can find a marina in that range, is there some other costs I am missing, i know being in the water is wear and tear on but is that a lot? Am I missing something?


Sounds like you have thought this out pretty well.

Fixed costs on a boat are the same irrelevant of the boat being on a trailer or in a slip. The variable cost of a boat in a marina are survey likely needed for insurance, insurance and slip fees. If you can afford the $4-6k a year, having a boat in a slip is so worth it. It is a sailboat, vacation home, waterfront condo all rolled into one. If you can afford it go for it.

With a 1000 lb capacity you could tow a Potter 15. Find a place with mast up storage and you can launch it in 10 minutes. My annual cost for owning my Potter is a little over a grand only because I finally got it on a buoy. But it does not replace a 26 footer in a slip.


----------



## Keyframe42 (Aug 24, 2020)

Jeff_H said:


> In this area people are literally giving away boats in the 22 to 30 foot range that are in sailing condition and with working motors. But these will never be boats in perfect condition. If you go in knowing that you might dump a $1-3,000 into the boat and own it for a 1-5 years and then end up maybe giving it away, that is one thing. It is not the worst way to go. You will learn a lot about sailing and owning a boat that will inform your decision on the next boat. It would make sense to bring along someone who is an experienced sailor and knows enough to tell whether the boat in question is a decent design and in essentially workable condition.
> 
> Jeff


I have found a lot of deals on Craigslist and some on FB marketplace, i usually just move on when it is free, that makes me nervous, but do you have any other resources?


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

After purchase, yearly costs are basically summer slip or mooring, winter storage, insurance, and maintenance. I figure those run about $5000 or so a year for my 33 footer. Biggest variable is the summer slip/mooring cost as that varies widely depending on location. My boat is on a mooring at a private yacht club. I pay about $1600 per year for dues and launch service.


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

Keyframe42 said:


> I have found a lot of deals on Craigslist and some on FB marketplace, i usually just move on when it is free, that makes me nervous, but do you have any other resources?


The only free boats I have seen on the west coast are not worth the asking price. They usually have so much wrong they have a negative value when considering the work and money needing to get it up and running. I keep hearing of free boats on the East Coast needing some effort to get up to snuff but are sailable as is. I think this could be the difference in climates, You can sail most of the west coast year round and don't have to pay to have it pulled out and then pay to store it like the boats out east. The difference between $5000 boat and a free one might only be a year of trying to sell the boat without success.

There are other listings for cheaper boats like Sailboatlistings but since you are not looking for a trailerable you need to keep your search local, you might try walking the docks of local marinas, bulletin boards and yacht clubs.


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

If you add the cost of keeping the boat in a slip with all the other expenses of boat ownership, the cost of the initial purchase of a very basic boat becomes a smaller part of the whole. I would suggest getting a boat that has as few initial problems as possible. By that, I mean problems that will keep you from sailing. Everything else can wait.


----------



## Keyframe42 (Aug 24, 2020)

Sorry, "walk the docs" is that to find boat? or make more money... I can't imagine a lumpy 50 year old like me making much, but then sailing can be lonely...seriously that is a interesting idea, I have to find a marina anyhow and I want to visit some


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

Keyframe42 said:


> I have to find a marina anyhow and I want to visit some


As much as you are looking for a boat the quality and prices of marinas will also vary so shop around. Visit marinas as often as you can, preferably weekends when more people are around. Talk to strangers ask to see in their boat, ask if they know a boat in your range for sale. Things are a little different pandemic and all but in a normal time I have made been invited onboard, invited to sail, invited to happy hour and made friends just by walking the docks.

A marina is a different environment where you meet and rely on your neighbors more than in a neighborhood.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

jephotog said:


> The difference between $5000 boat and a free one might only be a year of trying to sell the boat without success.


That is precisely the case. Some of these boats have been abandoned at boat yards, others have been owners who have been trying to sell them for years without any success and are tired of paying dockage.

I am in a conversation with someone considering buying a very interesting old mid 30's foot race boat that the asking price of $2,500.(and no there is not a zero missing)

Jeff


----------



## cdy (Nov 10, 2013)

Have no idea the west coast market - but here in Florida - by far the best cheapest boats are the ones in the 24 -28 foot range - they are too big to be trailered - so they need to be kept in a slip which automatically adds $300/month to your expenses - paying $300 /month to keep a $5K boat in a slip doesn't make a whole lot of financial sense - so people generally go larger or smaller ( on trailer)which leaves a lot of cheap Catalina 25's or Pearson 26's available - not need to pay over $5K even in very good shape


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

I don't know about resources, but here's my take. Any boat basically has two prices. The first is what the seller thinks she is worth. That includes all kinds of emotional moments like the first time he/she took their child for its first sail, to asking his girlfriend to be his wife while out sailing, etc. 
Then there's the buyer, who should have zero emotional attachment to a boat he or she doesn't own yet. The buyer has a figure in mind that is all they will pay for the boat, subject to a survey. When the seller and buyer come to an agreement, then that is what that particular boat is worth.
I always go into this sort of situation armed with all the information I can glean. On this particular boat I found out that the owner, a 68 years old man who had bought a full dress hog and had taken a leg off at the hip the first day he'd ridden it, and lost his business while in recovery. This was common marina gossip. Therefor, he couldn't use the boat and I figured he didn't have the finances to pay for another winter's storage and insurance. In August 2009, he really didn't have much choice but to take my offer. I saved over a third of the asking price. Apparently he was really pissed off and wouldn't come down and even meet me, but his friends kept pushing him as they said he was lucky to have sold the boat at all in that financial market. So, he came down and we got along OK.
So, book value and all the resources aren't as important as what you are willing to pay and what you know. Good luck.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

cdy said:


> ..... paying $300 /month to keep a $5K boat in a slip doesn't make a whole lot of financial sense -.....


Many, maybe most, feel this way, but I don't really understand it. The services and access of a marina and having a water front place, is not really related to the cost of the boat. The boat is the house, the marina is the land. An inexpensive house on expensive property isn't a bad financial decision. It could even be considered a smart one, if one has the same view as their neighbor who spent so much more.


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

Minnewaska said:


> An inexpensive house on expensive property isn't a bad financial decision. It could even be considered a smart one, if one has the same view as their neighbor who spent so much more.


I look at it the same as you Minne. I am frugal in all things. I would never pay $300 a night for a waterfront hotel, but $300 for a month for a boat slip 100 yards closer to the water than the hotel is a deal in my eyes. If paying $5k a year for a $5k boat seems out of line, maybe buy a $10-15k boat and have a nicer boat to spend weekends on or cruise on.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Minnewaska said:


> An inexpensive house on expensive property isn't a bad financial decision. It could even be considered a smart one, if one has the same view as their neighbor who spent so much more.


How true! When I lived in the City Marina in Charleston we were in the most expensive and exclusive neighborhood probably in the whole state, for about $700.00 a month all inclusive.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Minnewaska said:


> An inexpensive house on expensive property isn't a bad financial decision. It could even be considered a smart one, if one has the same view as their neighbor who spent so much more.


How true! When I lived in the City Marina in Charleston we were in the most expensive and exclusive neighborhood probably in the whole state, for about $700.00 a month all inclusive.


----------

